# 007-Gerüchte: Wird Penélope Cruz das nächste Bond-Girl ?



## Mandalorianer (4 Juni 2013)

* 
007-Gerüchte: Wird Penélope Cruz das nächste Bond-Girl?*​ 







*Sie würde das älteste Bond-Girl in der Geschichte der Agentenfilmreihe: 
Die fast 40-jährige spanische Schauspielerin Penélope Cruz soll britischen Zeitungen zufolge 
an der Seite von Daniel Craig in der 24. offiziellen James-Bond-Produktion auftreten. 
Vorher erwartet Cruz allerdings noch ein Kind. 
*


London/Hamburg - Ja, es ist etwas uncharmant, wie sehr bei der Meldung, dass Penélope Cruz das nächste Bond-Girl werden könnte, auf das Alter der Schauspielerin abgehoben wird. Cruz wird am 28. April kommenden Jahres 40 - dann könnte sie Gerüchten zufolge mitten in den Dreharbeiten für den 24. offiziellen James-Bond-Film stecken. Damit würde Cruz - das immerhin! - die Nachfolgerin von Honor Blackman alias Pussy Galore ("Goldfinger") werden, die bisher den Altersrekord als Bond-Girl hielt.


Die Spekulationen über den neuen Film der James-Bond-Reihe reißen also nicht ab. Zunächst hatten britische Medien berichtet, "Skyfall"-Regisseur Sam Mendes habe sich - entgegen vorheriger Beteuerungen - doch noch einmal bereit erklärt, einen 007-Film zu drehen. Nun wurden außerdem Berichte publik, wonach Hollywood-Schönheit Penélope Cruz in dem Film als Bond-Girl zu sehen sein könnte. Pikanterie am Rande: Cruz ist die Ehefrau von Javier Bardem, der mit großem Erfolg die Rolle des Bösewichts in "Skyfall" gegeben hatte. Einem Bericht des "Guardian" unter Berufung auf die Internetplattform Yahoo zufolge könnte es eine Fortsetzung von "Skyfall" (2012) geben, den Kritiker als bisher stärksten "Bond" mit Daniel Craig, 45, in der Hauptrolle ansehen. Regisseur Mendes hatte bisher jedoch immer Terminschwierigkeiten geltend gemacht - er will in London zunächst Roald Dahls "Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik" als Musical auf die Bühne bringen.
Zur Bond-Girl-Personalie zitieren Yahoo und die "Daily Mail" wortgleich eine Quelle aus dem Produktionsumfeld, wonach Penélope Cruz schon früher von den Bond-Produzenten kontaktiert wurde, die Schauspielerin aber durch andere Verpflichtungen verhindert gewesen sei. Nun arbeite man aber bereits an den Vertragsdetails.
Und dann wird es wieder etwas uncharmant. Auf den Hinweis, dass Cruz ja momentan hochschwanger mit ihrem zweiten Kind sei, sagte der Insider angeblich: "Sie kam nach dem ersten Baby schnell wieder in Form und wird zweifelsohne auch diesmal ihre Figur bald wiederhaben." Sie werde ein großartiges Bond-Girl werden: "Bond-Girls sind immer schlau und sexy zugleich - das ist total Penélope!" :thumbup:​ _
feb/dpa_​


----------



## beachkini (4 Juni 2013)

Da sollte Bond aber vorsichtig sein


----------



## vivodus (5 Juni 2013)

Why not Penelope?


----------



## FCB_Cena (6 Juni 2013)

Ich wünsche mir wieder eine relativ unbekannte Darstellerin wie Frau Marlohe.


----------



## Classic (6 Juni 2013)

Sie ist aufjedenfall heiß, wäre cool. Jetzt noch nen vernüftiger Bond, ein neuer Regisseur und es kann ein guter Film werden


----------



## FCB_Cena (6 Juni 2013)

Classic schrieb:


> Sie ist aufjedenfall heiß, wäre cool. Jetzt noch nen vernüftiger Bond, ein neuer Regisseur und es kann ein guter Film werden



1. Seit GoldenEye werden die Regisseure immer durchgewechselt, was jeder echte Fan wissen sollte.
2. Sam Mendes hat mit Skyfall großartige Arbeit geleistet.
3. Christopher Nolan ist im Gespräch.


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

but she is pretty, i think age isn't a problem


----------

